# Long Tube and 02 placement



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a question. Would welding a bung into one the the tubes of a set of long tube in or about the same location as the stock exhaust work or does the 02 sensor need the exhaust reading from all four cylinders per side. I would assume if we could do this it would have to be the same 1,3,5,7 on on the passenger side front to rear 2,4,6,8 so the # 5 passenger side and # 6 driver side tube would get the bung welded and put the 02 in that location. Any thought on this----Danfigg


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Is this for the rear sensors and just trying to avoid getting a code? The front O2 sensors are necessary the ones used by the car's computer for air/fuel. The backs really don't do much other than tell you that cats are in place.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

yes im referring to the fronts. On long tube the location are so far down stream and I believe that is what causes the check engine light. So i was thinking if a bung was welded into one of the tubes it would be in a simular location as the stock exhaust abd that is where we can plug the front 02 into. The 02 bung in the collector would then be used for the rear 02 sensor and maybe it would be more closer to the stock location. Just a thought----Danfigg


----------

